# Canon Number 1



## unfocused (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure why this hasn't made it yet to this forum:

http://photorumors.com/2013/04/22/for-10-consecutive-years-canon-has-the-1-spot-for-digital-cameras-with-interchangeable-lenses/#more-42034

Maybe Canon does know what they are doing.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2013)

But...but...but...their sensors suck. How can this be?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## LarryC (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't confuse biggest company/most sales with "best". Unless you consider GM the best cars and Budweiser the "best" beer on the planet (it's actually The Chinese beer, Snow). Interestingly, in almost all markets, the "best" brands are not the mass appeal brands. Maybe knowing how to sell the most cameras does not mean knowing how to make or sell the best cameras.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm a #1 photographer...according to my own survey :'(


----------



## RGF (Apr 23, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm a #1 photographer...according to my own survey :'(



I think we are tied 8)

In fact everyone on this forum is tied for 1st place with 1 vote (except those who live in Chicago where they vote early and vote often and their dead grandmother's can vote too ;D)


----------



## Nishi Drew (Apr 23, 2013)

Until we hear about this 70D that's supposedly popping up, like now... it's rather "congratulations to Canon for 4 years of consecutive use of the same amazing sensor first utilized in the 7D, and now featured in the revolutionary EOS-M, never needing a replacement with such overwhelming success of every model sold with the same sensor"


----------



## Jesse (Apr 23, 2013)

Sigma is number 1.


----------



## eLroberto (Apr 23, 2013)

LarryC said:


> Don't confuse biggest company/most sales with "best". Unless you consider GM the best cars and Budweiser the "best" beer on the planet (it's actually The Chinese beer, Snow). Interestingly, in almost all markets, the "best" brands are not the mass appeal brands. Maybe knowing how to sell the most cameras does not mean knowing how to make or sell the best cameras.



The selling’s says how good a product is. My business economics teacher always told us that and he often compared this with Windows and Macintosh . He also mentioned that the Czechs make the best beer - Don't know if something of the mentioned is true, but I definitely agree with the beer statement 

kind regards, eL


----------



## Nishi Drew (Apr 23, 2013)

eLroberto said:


> LarryC said:
> 
> 
> > Don't confuse biggest company/most sales with "best". Unless you consider GM the best cars and Budweiser the "best" beer on the planet (it's actually The Chinese beer, Snow). Interestingly, in almost all markets, the "best" brands are not the mass appeal brands. Maybe knowing how to sell the most cameras does not mean knowing how to make or sell the best cameras.
> ...



Exactly! The best most delicious food in the world must be at McDonalds with the best drink being Coca Cola


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 23, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Maybe Canon does know what they are doing.



Being number one keeps Canon number one due to customer marketing and sheer brute sales force. If more people would shoot Pentex or even Nikon, more people seeing this might wonder "Maybe that's a good camera, too"?

But as it is, around here (northeast Germany) Canon nearly seems to be a monopoly manufacturer, I was on a general club meeting (sports, animal protection, carnival, you name it) this weekend and 99% were using Canon, from Rebel to 1d - and one Nikon. Only people who are more into photography like wildlife photogs seem to even consider another brand.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 23, 2013)

We all know Leica is number 1 in fact.


----------



## Kit. (Apr 23, 2013)

Nishi Drew said:


> it's rather "congratulations to Canon for 4 years of consecutive use of the same amazing sensor first utilized in the 7D, and now featured in the revolutionary EOS-M, never needing a replacement with such overwhelming success of every model sold with the same sensor"


Just until we compare that with 70 years of Kodachrome :


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 23, 2013)

Jesse said:


> Sigma is number 1.


 ???


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 23, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> But...but...but...their sensors suck. How can this be?!?!?!?!?!?




They omitted Finland in their survey !


----------



## hamada (Apr 23, 2013)

LarryC said:


> Don't confuse biggest company/most sales with "best". Unless you consider GM the best cars and Budweiser the "best" beer on the planet (it's actually The Chinese beer, Snow).




the best beer is german beer. from private hold breweries.
not some chinese or american piss.

the germans have a very high standard when it comes to ingredients... unlike americans, chinese or chechz. 
it´s not only what is allowed to be used but also about the QUALITY what is used.

thought... since 1993 there is a "watered down" beer law in germany for top-fermenting beers, good beers are still strictly brewed after the beer law from 1516.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer_in_Germany


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 23, 2013)

hamada said:


> the best beer is german beer. from private hold breweries.
> 
> though... since 1993 there is a "watered down" beer law in germany for top-fermenting beers, good beers are still strictly brewed after the beer law from 1516.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beer_in_Germany



Have to agree that German beers are excellent. Mind you some of the Chinese beers, such as Tsing Tao, are very good, even Beer Lao is yummy. There are also some truly remarkable English beers.

In fact, I do believe it is time for a beer.... Cheers!


----------



## brad-man (Apr 23, 2013)

_Newcastle_. It may not be the best, but it _really_ works for me.


----------



## beckstoy (Apr 23, 2013)

RGF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a #1 photographer...according to my own survey :'(
> ...



xD best post of the day


----------



## Renegade Runner (Apr 23, 2013)

Canon is definitely #1. First at emptying my wallet and bank account. :'(


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2013)

hamada said:


> LarryC said:
> 
> 
> > Don't confuse biggest company/most sales with "best". Unless you consider GM the best cars and Budweiser the "best" beer on the planet (it's actually The Chinese beer, Snow).
> ...




Prost!


----------

